# Leisure Battery Advice



## Hymerhappycamper (Apr 3, 2012)

I am changing the leisure battery on my newly acquired mh as it is losing its charge when not used for a few days. I have a 2004 Hymer C544K where the battery is under the seat. There is a warning label instructing me to use a gel battery only. I have found one online that fits the space and ordered it from alpha batteries. I have read that some so called gel batteries are now AGM batteries. Would either be compatible for my mh? 

Can anyone give me some advice on changing the battery (will any of the onboard equipment need resetting after the change?) and also maintaining it to keep it fully charged and long lasting, for example should I keep the mh on EHU when at home?

I am also interested to know how the charging system on my mh works. I have read that for Gel leisure batteries the charging voltage is lower so I assume this is the case on my mh.

Any advice is very welcome.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have purchased Gel batteries from Tayna Batteries and they know what fits Hymers and offer at a good price and also do mail order. Excellent service.
http://www.tayna.co.uk/battery-search-45-1254-0-85-0-0x0x0-0-0-1-batteries.html

However, I have recently purchased a new Hymer and I was surprised to find that it arrived with an AGM battery.
The Zig box charger was set on the Gel setting and not the wet battery setting and I thought it may be wrong.
I contacted various dealers and I got mixed answers, so I then contacted the battery manufacturer and Hymer in Germany.
They both confirmed that the Zig should be on the Gel setting for an AGM battery as the charging characteristics are very similar to a Gel battery.
Hymer also told me that they now fit AGM batteries in various models.
This is up to date information as it was early last week.

It is quite OK to leave on mains hook up while at home as the charge system should shut off when the battery is fully charged. We tend to charge for a couple of days prior to use and similar after use. Then off hook up and on again after a few days


----------



## Hymerhappycamper (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Grath for your reply.

As I'm a novice, could you please explain what the zig box charger is and where it is located.

Many thanks again, Ron


----------



## Hymerhappycamper (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Grath for your reply.

As I'm a novice, could you please explain what the zig box charger is and where it is located.

Many thanks again, Ron


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The Zig box is a nickname for a Schaudt Electroblock charging system which controls all of the electrics in your M/H and is most likely under one of the two front seats


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you have an Elektroblok, most models have a switch to select Gel or Lead/Acid batteries. I may be wrong but you do not HAVE to use Gel batteries.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Should you decide to fit any other battery type than a Gel, it must be vented downwards and through the floor with the plastic vent pipes.


----------

